# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  मेरी पसंद की शेरो-शायरी

## bndu jain

एक दिन तुझ से मिलनें ज़रूर आऊँगा
ज़िन्दगी मुझ को तेरा पता चाहिये ।

----------


## bndu jain

उजाले अपनी यादों के हमारे साथ रहने दो
न जाने किस गली में ज़िन्दगी की शाम हो जाये ।

----------


## bndu jain

ये प्यासे होठ उसकी होठ के इन्तजार में मर गए..
समंदर चाह के भी मुझको मजबूर न कर सका..

----------


## bndu jain

वो यक़ीनन एक दिन आयेगा मेरी तलाश में,
यही कहके मैने मौत को भी टालकर रखा है l

----------


## bndu jain

देते हैँ यही कह के अपने दिल को तसल्ली।
दिल से नही वो हम को निकाले हैँ अभी तक।

----------


## bndu jain

कितने बदल गये यहॉ हालात देखिये
अब दोस्तों को दुष्मनों के साथ देखिये

----------


## bndu jain

ये कह कर मुझे मेरे दुश्मन हँसता छोड़ गए
तेरे दोस्त काफी हैं तुझे रुलाने के लिए

----------


## bndu jain

बस एक ही गलती हम सारी ज़िन्दगी करते रहे 
धुल चेहरे पर थी और हम आईना साफ़ करते रहे

----------


## bndu jain

हर ख़ुशी में कोई कमी-सी है
हँसती आँखों में भी नमी-सी है

----------


## bndu jain

फूलों से बदन उन के काँटे हैं ज़बानो में
शीशे के हैं दरवाज़े पत्थर की दुकानों में

कश्*मीर की वादी में बे-पर्दा जो निकले हो
क्या आग लगाओगे बर्फीली चट्टानों में

----------


## bndu jain

वो आज भी करीब से कुछ कह के हट गए
दुनिया समझ रही थी मिरे दिन पलट गए

----------


## bndu jain

जीने का हौसला कभी मरने की आरज़ू
दिन यूँ ही धूप छाँव में अपने भी कट गए

----------


## bndu jain

किसी को जब मिला कीजे सदा हंस कर मिला कीजे 
उदास आँखों को अक्सर लोग जल्दी भूल जाते हैं

----------


## bndu jain

आप भी आइए हमको भी बुलाते रहिए
दोस्*ती ज़ुर्म नहीं दोस्*त बनाते रहिए।

----------


## bndu jain

आप भी आइए हमको भी बुलाते रहिए
दोस्*ती ज़ुर्म नहीं दोस्*त बनाते रहिए।

ज़हर पी जाइए और बाँटिए अमृत सबको
ज़ख्*म भी खाइए और गीत भी गाते रहिए।

वक्*त ने लूट लीं लोगों की तमन्*नाएँ भी,
ख़्वाब जो देखिए औरों को दिखाते रहिए।

शक्*ल तो आपके भी ज़हन में होगी कोई,
कभी बन जाएगी तसवीर बनाते रहिए।

----------


## bndu jain

ज़रूर वो मेरे बारे में राय दे लेकिन
ये पूछ लेना कभी मुझसे वो मिला भी है

----------


## bndu jain

क्*यों डरें ज़िन्*दगी में क्*या होगा
कुछ ना होगा तो तज़रूबा होगा

हँसती आँखों में झाँक कर देखो
कोई आँसू कहीं छुपा होगा

इन दिनों ना-उम्*मीद सा हूँ मैं
शायद उसने भी ये सुना होगा

देखकर तुमको सोचता हूँ मैं 
क्*या किसी ने तुम्*हें छुआ होगा

----------


## bndu jain

दिल का मंदिर बड़ा वीरान नज़र आता है
सोचता हूँ तेरी तस्वीर लगा कर देखूँ

----------


## bndu jain

इस अजनबी शहर में ये पत्थर कहां से आया “फराज़”
लोगों की इस भीड में कोई अपना ज़रूर है

----------


## bndu jain

वो महकती पलकों की ओट से कोई तारा चमका था रात में
मेरी बंद मुट्ठी न खोलिए वही कोह-ए-नूर है हाथ में

----------


## bndu jain

वादा फिर वादा है मैं ज़हर भी पी जाऊं
शर्त ये है कोई बाहों में सम्भाले मुझको

----------


## bndu jain

मोहब्बत एक खुशबू है हमेशा साथ रहती है
कोई इंसान तन्हाई में भी तनहा नहीं रहता

----------


## bndu jain

शबनम हूँ सुर्ख फूल पे बिखरा हुआ हूँ मैं
दिल मोम और धूप में बैठा हुआ हूँ मैं
कुछ देर बाद राख मिलेगी तुम्हें यहाँ
लौ बन के इस चिराग से लिपटा हुआ हूँ मैं

----------


## bndu jain

अजब सी बात होती है मोहब्बत के फ़साने में
कतल दर क़त्ल होते हैं सनम के मुस्कुराने में
मज़ा उनको भी आता है, मज़ा हमको भी आता है
उन्हें नज़रें चुराने में, हमें नज़रें मिलाने में

----------


## bndu jain

वो भी शायद रो पड़े वीरान कागज़ देखकर
मैंने उसको आखरी ख़त में लिखा कुछ भी नहीं

----------


## bndu jain

हम वही तुम भी वही मौसम वही मंज़र वही
फासला बढ़ जाएगा इतना कभी सोचा न था

----------


## bndu jain

कोई भी चीज अपनी जगह पर नहीं रही
जाते ही एक शख्स के क्या क्या बदल गया

----------


## bndu jain

काँटों में गिरे फूल को चूम आएँगी लेकिन
तितली के परों को कभी छिलते नहीं देखा

----------


## bndu jain

जब हकीक़त है के हर ज़र्रे में तू रहता है
फिर ज़मीं पर कहीं मस्जिद कहीं मंदिर क्यूँ है

----------


## bndu jain

बंदगी हमने छोड़ दी है फराज 
क्या करे लोग जब खुदा हो जाएँ

----------


## rksinghbhardwaj

> Attachment 915383
> 
> हर ख़ुशी में कोई कमी-सी है
> हँसती आँखों में भी नमी-सी है


इन आखों के मस्ती के मस्ताने हजारों हैं .........

----------


## bndu jain

वो तो ख़ुशबू है हवाओं में बिखर जायेगा 
मसला फूल का है फूल किधर जायेगा

----------


## bndu jain

दुश्मनी लाख सही, ख़त्म न कीजे रिश्ता
दिल मिले या न मिले हाथ मिलाए रहिए

----------


## rksinghbhardwaj

> ये कह कर मुझे मेरे दुश्मन हँसता छोड़ गए
> तेरे दोस्त काफी हैं तुझे रुलाने के लिए
> 
> Attachment 915381


चंचल चितवन मृगनयनी के, मन ना रहे धीरा 
इस को मन ना दीजिये, कह गये दास कबीरा

----------


## rksinghbhardwaj

> वादा फिर वादा है मैं ज़हर भी पी जाऊं
> शर्त ये है कोई बाहों में सम्भाले मुझको


_ठोकर लगने पर जब कोई नही संभालता 
              आप जहर पी कर संभालने की बात करते हैं 
जिनकी ख़ुशी के लिए जिंदगी गवां दी हमने 
              वो रोज मेरे मरने की दुआ करते हैं_

----------


## rksinghbhardwaj

> Attachment 916242
> 
> 
> वो भी शायद रो पड़े वीरान कागज़ देखकर
> मैंने उसको आखरी ख़त में लिखा कुछ भी नहीं


Attachment 916242
बिना कुछ लिखे भी कोरे कागज कर देते हैं अंदाजे बयाँ 
दिल के हालात पर मजबूर बातें ही कुछ और है

----------


## rksinghbhardwaj

खुशियाँ तो ताली बजाने से मिलती हैं 
                                       लेकिन ताली एक हाथ से नही बजती है

----------


## bndu jain

> खुशियाँ तो ताली बजाने से मिलती हैं 
>                                        लेकिन ताली एक हाथ से नही बजती है

----------


## bndu jain

यूं ज़िंदगी गुज़ार रहा हूँ तेरे बगैर
जैसे कोई गुनाह किये जा रह हूँ मैं

----------


## bndu jain

ज़िंदगी तुझसे हर इक साँस पे समझौता करूं
शौक जीने का है मुझको पर इतना तो नहीं

----------


## bndu jain

अभी शाम तक मेरे बाग़ में कहीं कोई फूल खिला न था
मुझे खुशबुओं में बसा गया तेरा प्यार एक ही रात में

----------


## bndu jain

समन्दर के सफ़र में इस तरह आवाज़ दो हमको
हवायें तेज़ हों और कश्तियों में शाम हो जाए

----------


## bndu jain

उजाले अपनी यादों के हमारे साथ रहने दो
न जाने किस गली में, ज़िंदगी की शाम हो जाए

----------


## bndu jain

सोचा नहीं अच्छा बुरा देखा सुना कुछ भी नहीं
मांगा खुदा से रात दिन तेरे सिवा कुछ भी नहीं

----------


## bndu jain

इक शाम की दहलीज़ पर बैठे रहे वो देर तक
आँखों से की बातें बहुत मुँह से कहा कुछ भी नहीं

----------


## bndu jain

मर्दों की नज़र में तो वो कलयुग हो कि सतयुग
औरत के हँसी जिस्म का भूगोल रहा है

----------


## bndu jain

जिस्म की बात नहीं थी उनके दिल तक जाना था 
लम्बी दूरी तै करने में वक्त तो लगता है

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> जिस्म की बात नहीं थी उनके दिल तक जाना था 
> लम्बी दूरी तै करने में वक्त तो लगता है


बहुत खूब.. बेहतरीन.. क्या बात कही।

----------


## bndu jain

कुछ तवियत ही मिली थी येसी 
कि चैन से जीने की सूरत न हुई 
जिसे चाहा उसे पा न सके 
जो मिला उससे मोहब्वत न हुई

----------


## bndu jain

मैं  तो  अब  भी  तुझे  चाहता  हूँ  मगर ...

इतनी  जल्दी  न  मुझसे  बदल  ज़िन्दगी ....

----------


## bndu jain

अंदाज़ों का सिलसिला...बस ज़रा सी देर को ही सही निकला....
फिर तू भी वही निकला.... फिर मैं भी वही निकला....

----------


## bndu jain

नया नया शौक लगा है उनको रूठने का....
खुद ही भूल जाते हैं,रूठे किस बात पर हैं....

----------


## bndu jain

उसने बड़ी नजाकत से मेरे होंठों को चूमा "फ़राज़"
कि रोज़ा भी न टूटा,और इफ्तारी भी हो गयी.....

----------


## bndu jain

अब तेरे शहर में भी लोग फ़ूलों की बात करते हैं,
कलेजे कम पड़ गये हैं क्या काँटे चुभोने को

----------


## bndu jain

अगर हम कहें और वो मुस्कुरा दें
हम उनके लिए ज़िन्दगानी लूटा दें

----------


## bndu jain

जब भी तन्हाई से घबराके सिमट जाते हैं
हम तेरी याद के दामन से लिपट जाते हैं

----------


## bndu jain

जिन्हें दिल से चाहा जिन्हें दिल से पूजा
नज़र आ रहे हैं वही अजनबी से
रवायत है शायद ये सदियों पुरानी
शिकायत नहीं है कोई ज़िन्दगी से

----------


## bndu jain

शायद मैं ज़िन्दगी की सहर* लेके आ गया
क़ातिल को आज अपने ही घर लेके आ गया
* सहर – सुबह , सवेरा

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> जब भी तन्हाई से घबराके सिमट जाते हैं
> हम तेरी याद के दामन से लिपट जाते हैं


वाह.. वाह.. बहुत अच्छे..

----------


## bndu jain

मैं तमाम तारे उठा-उठा कर ग़रीबों में बाँट दूँ
कभी एक रात वो आसमाँ का निज़ाम दे मेरे हाथ में

----------


## bndu jain

एक हमें आवारा कहना कोई बड़ा इल्ज़ाम नहीं, 
दुनिया वाले दिल वालों को और बहुत कुछ कहते हैं|

----------


## bndu jain

जिस की ख़ातिर शहर भी छोड़ा जिस के लिये बदनाम हुए, 
आज वही हम से बेगाने-बेगाने से रहते हैं|

----------


## bndu jain

उसके बगैर आज बहोत जी उदास है,
'जालिब' चलो कहीं से उसे ढूँढ लायें हम.

----------


## bndu jain

ज़िक्र दुनिया का था, आपको क्या हुआ
आप गुम हो गए किन ख़यालात में

----------


## bndu jain

इश्क़ किया तो अपनी ही नादानी थी
वर्ना दुनिया जान की दुश्मन कब होती है

----------


## bndu jain

किस अनमोल पशेमानी की दौलत है इन आँखों में
पलकों पर दो आँसू झमकें मोती के से दाने दो

----------


## bndu jain

बस एक मोड़ मेरी जिंदगी में आया था 
फिर इस के बाद उलझती गई कहानी मेरी

----------


## bndu jain

जिंदगी भर मुझे इस बात की हसरत ही रही 
दिन गुजारूं तो कोई रात  सुहानी आये

----------


## bndu jain

मैं तेरा कुछ भी  नहीं हूँ मगर इतना तो बता 
देखकर मुझ को तेरे जहन में आता क्या है

----------


## bndu jain

रंग खुशवू और मौसम का बहाना हो गया 
अपनी ही तस्वीर में चेहरा पुराना हो गया

----------


## bndu jain

इतना तो ज़िंदगी में किसी की खलल पड़े
हँसने से हो सुकून न रोने से कल पड़े

----------


## bndu jain

बहार आए तो मेरा सलाम कह देना
मुझे तो आज तलब कर लिया है सहरा ने

----------


## bndu jain

देने वाले ने दिया सब कुछ अजब अंदाज से
सामने दुनिया पड़ी है और उठा सकते नहीं

----------


## bndu jain

इक शाम के साए तले बैठे रहे वो देर तक
आँखों से की बातें बहुत मुँह से कहा कुछ भी नहीं

----------


## bndu jain

उड़ने दो परिंदों को अभी शोख़ हवा में
फिर लौट के बचपन के ज़माने नहीं आते

----------


## superidiotonline

उन के देखे से जो आ जाती है मुँह पर रौनक़
वो समझते हैं कि बीमार का हाल अच्छा है
----मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब

----------


## superidiotonline

मोहब्बत में नहीं है फ़र्क़ जीने और मरने का
उसी को देख कर जीते हैं जिस काफ़िर पे दम निकले
------------मिर्ज़ा ग़ालिब

----------


## bndu jain

*ज़रा सा बात करने का सलीक़ा सीख लो तुम भी…
इधर तुम होठ हिलाते हो उधर दिल टूट जाते है…*

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

इसी लिए तो यहाँ अब भी अजनबी हूँ मैं
तमाम लोग फ़रिश्ते हैं आदमी हूँ मैं

----------


## bndu jain

अजीब शख़्स है नाराज़ हो के हँसता है
मैं चाहता हूँ ख़फ़ा हो तो वो ख़फ़ा ही लगे

----------


## bndu jain

सौ बार मरना चाहा निगाहों में डूब कर 'फ़राज़'
वो निगाह झुका लेते हैं हमें मरने नहीं देते

----------


## bndu jain

मैं डूब के उभरा तो बस इतना ही देखा है 'फ़राज़'
औरों की तरह तू भी किनारे पे खड़ा था

----------


## bndu jain

मिट्टी जब तक नम रहती है, खुशबू ताज़ा-दम रहती है
उन झील सी गहरी आंखो में, इक लहर सी हरदम रहती है

----------


## bndu jain

चलो ये तो सलीका है बुरे को मत बुरा कहिए 
मगर उनकी तो ये ज़िद हैं हमें तो अब खुदा कहिए

----------


## bndu jain

मुझे इश्तहार-सी लगती हैं, ये मोहब्बतों की कहानियाँ 
जो कहा नहीं वो सुना करो, जो सुना नहीं वो कहा करो

----------


## bndu jain

कभी कभी तो छलक पड़ती हैं यूँही आँखें
उदास होने का कोई सबब नहीं होता

----------


## bndu jain

ये अलग बात कि चलते रहे सब से आगे
वर्ना देखा ही नहीं तेरी तलब से आगे 
-                                Zakariya Shaz

----------


## bndu jain

ज़िंदगी गुम न दोस्ती गुम है
ये हक़ीक़त है आदमी गुम है 
-kanval Dibaivi

----------


## bndu jain

मोहब्बत के अंदाज़ जुदा होते हैं फ़राज़
किसी ने टूट के चाहा और कोई चाह के टूट गया
अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## bndu jain

मैं डूब के उभरा तो बस इतना ही देखा है फ़राज़
औरों की तरह तू भी किनारे पे खड़ा था
अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## bndu jain

ये ही सोच कर उस की हर बात को सच माना है फ़राज़
के इतने खूबसूरत लब झूठ कैसे बोलते होंगे
अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## bndu jain

मौसम का ऐतबार ज्यादा नहीं किया सो उसने हमसे प्यार ज्यादा नहीं किया
कुछ तो फ़राज़ हमने पलटने में देर की कुछ उसने इंतज़ार ज्यादा नहीं किया
-अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## bndu jain

उस शख्स से बस इतना सा ताल्लुक़ है फ़राज़
वो परेशां हो तो हमें नींद नहीं आती
-अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## bndu jain

बर्बाद करने के और भी रास्ते थे फ़राज़
न जाने उन्हें मुहब्बत का ही ख्याल क्यूं आया
-अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## bndu jain

अब भी चलती है जब आँधी कभी ग़म की ‘राना’
माँ की ममता मुझे बाहों में छुपा लेती है
-Munawwar Rana

----------


## bndu jain

मेरी ख़्वाहिश है कि मैं फिर से फ़रिश्ता हो जाऊँ
माँ से इस तरह लिपट जाऊँ कि बच्चा हो जाऊँ
-Munawwar Rana

----------


## bndu jain

हर इक मोड़ पर हम गमों को सज़ा दें
चलो ज़िंदगी को मोहब्बत बना दें
-सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## bndu jain

चंद मासूम से पत्तों का लहू है “फ़ाकिर”
जिसको महबूब के हाथों की हिना कहते हैं
-सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## bndu jain

हाय अंदाज़ तेरे रुकने का
वक़्त को भी रुका रुका देखा
-सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> अजीब शख़्स है नाराज़ हो के हँसता है
> मैं चाहता हूँ ख़फ़ा हो तो वो ख़फ़ा ही लगे


अति सुंदर अति सुंदर अति सुंदर अति सुंदर अति सुंदर

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> बस एक ही गलती हम सारी ज़िन्दगी करते रहे 
> धुल चेहरे पर थी और हम आईना साफ़ करते रहे
> 
> Attachment 915382


अति सुंदर अति सुंदर अति सुंदर अति सुंदर अति सुंदर

----------


## bndu jain

वो चांदनी का बदन ख़ुशबुओं का साया है
बहुत अज़ीज़ हमें है मगर पराया है

----------


## bndu jain

कहा से आई ये खुशबू ये घर की खुशबू है
इस अजनबी के अँधेरे में कौन आया है

----------


## bndu jain

कुछ कह रही हैं आप के सीने की धड़कनें
मेरा नहीं तो दिल का कहा मान जाइए

----------


## bndu jain

हो खुशी भी उनको हासिल ये ज़रूरी तो नहीं
गम छुपाने के लिए भी मुस्कुरा लेते हैं लोग

----------


## bndu jain

अच्छा ख़ासा बैठे बैठे गुम हो जाता हूँ
अब मैं अक्सर मैं नहीं रहता तुम हो जाता हूँ

----------


## bndu jain

इश्क़ सुनते थे जिसे हम वो यही है शायद
ख़ुद-बख़ुद दिल में है इक शख़्स समाया जाता

----------


## bndu jain

एक चेहरा है जो आँखों में बसा रहता है
इक तसव्वुर है जो तन्हा नहीं होने देता

----------


## bndu jain

ख़ुद-कुशी जुर्म भी है सब्र की तौहीन भी है
इस लिए इश्क़ में मर मर के जिया जाता है

----------


## bndu jain

झील अच्छा, कँवल अच्छा के जाम अच्छा है,
 तेरी आँखों के लिए कौन सा नाम अच्छा है..

----------


## bndu jain

क्या कशिश थी तुम्हारी आँखों मे
 तुझको देखा और तेरा हो गया..

----------


## bndu jain

मैं जो कांटा हूं तो चल मुझसे बचाकर दामन
मैं हूं अगर फूल तो जूड़े में सजाले मुझको
                                    -कतील शिफ़ाई

----------


## bndu jain

किया है प्यार जिसे हमने ज़िन्दगी की तरह
वो आशना भी मिला हमसे अजनबी की तरह
-कतील शिफ़ाई

----------


## bndu jain

कभी न सोचा था हमने ‘क़तील’ उस के लिए
करेगा हम पे सितम वो भी हर किसी की तरह
-कतील शिफ़ाई

----------


## bndu jain

चंद मासूम से पत्तों का लहू है "फ़ाकिर" 
जिसको महबूब के हाथों की हिना कहते हैं

----------


## bndu jain

शायद मैं ज़िन्दगी की सहर लेके आ गया 
क़ातिल को आज अपने ही घर लेके आ गया 
- सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## bndu jain

जिन्हें दिल से चाहा जिन्हें दिल से पूजा
नज़र आ रहे हैं वही अजनबी से
रवायत है शायद ये सदियों पुरानी
शिकायत नहीं है कोई ज़िन्दगी से
- सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## bndu jain

हर ख़ुशी में कोई कमी सी है 
हँसती आँखों में भी नमी सी है 
-जावेद अख़्तर

----------


## bndu jain

मैं उन आंखों के मयख़ाने में थोड़ी देर बैठा था
मुझे दुनिया नशे का आज तक आदी बताती है

----------


## bndu jain

अब आ गए हैं आप तो आता नहीं है याद
वर्ना कुछ हम को आप से कहना ज़रूर था
-फ़िराक़ गोरखपुरी

----------


## bndu jain

मैं देर तक तुझे ख़ुद ही न रोकता लेकिन
तू जिस अदा से उठा है उसी का रोना है
-फ़िराक़ गोरखपुरी

----------


## bndu jain

रात भी नींद भी कहानी भी
हाए क्या चीज़ है जवानी भी
-फ़िराक़ गोरखपुरी

----------


## bndu jain

पाल ले इक रोग नादाँ ज़िंदगी के वास्ते
सिर्फ़ सेहत के सहारे ज़िंदगी कटती नहीं

----------


## bndu jain

तुम क्या बिछड़े भूल गए रिश्तो की शराफत हम
जो भी मिलता है कुछ दिन ही अच्छा लगता है
-निदा फ़ाज़ली

----------


## bndu jain

ख़ुदा ने नेक सूरत दी तो सीखो नेक बातें भी
बुरे होते हो अच्छे हो के ये क्या बद-ज़बानी है

----------


## bndu jain

यूँ छुपकर रोज़ मिलने का बहाना ख़ूबसूरत है
नज़र मिलते ही नज़रों का चुराना ख़ूबसूरत है
नहीं कुछ भी नहीं, कुछ भी नहीं, कुछ भी नहीं फिर तो
तुम्हारा साथ जब तक है, ज़माना ख़ूबसूरत है

- दिनेश रघुवंशी

----------


## bndu jain

मौसम कैसा भी रहे, कैसी चले बयार।
बड़ा कठिन है भूलना, पहला-पहला प्यार॥

–गोपालदास ‘नीरज’

----------


## bndu jain

और तो सब कुछ ठीक है लेकिन कभी कभी यूं ही
चलता फिरता शहर अचानक तन्हा लगता है
-निदा फ़ाज़ली

----------


## bndu jain

क़जा आती है पल– पल, ज़िंदगी मुश्क़िल से आती है
अगर हँसना भी चाहें तो, हँसी मुश्क़िल से आती है
उसी का नाम होठों पर उसी को है दुआ दिल से
जिसे शायद हमारी याद भी मुश्क़िल से आती है

- दिनेश रघुवंशी

----------


## bndu jain

मिलने का वादा उनके तो मुंह से निकल गया
पूछा जगह जो मैंने, कहा हंस के ख्वाब में

----------


## bndu jain

रंग ख़ुश्बू और मौसम का बहाना हो गया
अपनी ही तस्वीर में चेहरा पुराना हो गया 
-खालिद गनी

----------


## bndu jain

तेरे बिना ज़िन्दगी से कोई शिकवा तो नहीं,
  तेरे बिना ज़िन्दगी भी लेकिन ज़िन्दगी तो नहीं.

----------


## bndu jain

उजाले अपनी यादों के हमारे साथ रहने दो 
न जाने किस गली में ज़िंदगी की शाम हो जाए 
-बशीर बद्र

----------


## bndu jain

चलने का हौसला नहीं रुकना मुहाल कर दिया
इश्क़ के इस सफ़र ने तो मुझ को निढाल कर दिया
परवीन शाकिर

----------


## bndu jain

झूठे तेरे वादों पे बरस बिताए,
ज़िन्दगी तो काटी, ये रात कट जाए.

----------


## bndu jain

आईना देख के तसल्ली हुई 
हम को इस घर में जानता है कोई

----------


## bndu jain

एक पुराना मौसम लौटा याद भरी पुरवाई भी 
ऐसा तो कम ही होता है वो भी हों तनहाई भी

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मैं हूँ दिल है तन्हाई है
तुम भी होते अच्छा होता

----------


## bndu jain

ग़रज़ कि काट दिए ज़िंदगी के दिन ऐ दोस्त
वो तेरी याद में हों या तुझे भुलाने में

----------


## bndu jain

अब आ गए हैं आप तो आता नहीं है याद
वर्ना कुछ हम को आप से कहना ज़रूर था

----------


## bndu jain

कोई समझे तो एक बात कहूँ
इश्क़ तौफ़ीक़* है गुनाह नहीं

तौफ़ीक़  =  भगवान की कृपा, मदद, योग्यता

----------


## bndu jain

मैं देर तक तुझे ख़ुद ही न रोकता लेकिन
तू जिस अदा से उठा है उसी का रोना है

----------


## bndu jain

रंग इस मौसम में भरना चाहिए 

सोचती हूँ प्यार करना चाहिए

----------


## bndu jain

जिन के आँगन में अमीरी का शजर लगता है 

उन का हर ऐब ज़माने को हुनर लगता है

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## superidiotonline

शेरो-शायरी के नाम पर पाठकों के साथ धोखा! प्रविष्टि सं० १४० से १४८ तक सिर्फ़ चित्र है, शेरो-शायरी का नाम-ओ-निशान नहीं!

----------


## bndu jain

मेरे दिल को समझती हो मैं सच ये मान जाता हूँ
तेरे दिल की हरेक धड़कन को मैं भी जान जाता हूँ
मगर फ़िर भी ये लगता है कहीं कुछ बात है हम में
जिसे ना जान पाती तुम ना मैं ही जान पता हूँ

----------


## bndu jain

> शेरो-शायरी के नाम पर पाठकों के साथ धोखा! प्रविष्टि सं० १४० से १४८ तक सिर्फ़ चित्र है, शेरो-शायरी का नाम-ओ-निशान नहीं!


भाईजी एक एक काम करते है पहले फोटो लगा देते है फिर शेर भर देते है

----------


## bndu jain

इन दस्तकों ने हमको कितना सताया है
हर बार यूँ लगा है अब के तू आया है

----------


## bndu jain

हम उसे आंखों की देहरी नहीं चढ़ने देते
नींद आती न अगर ख्वाब तुम्हारे लेकर

----------


## bndu jain

जिस्म की बात नहीं थी उनके दिल तक जाना था 
लम्बी दूरी तै करने में वक्त तो लगता है

----------


## bndu jain

आईने में खास ही कुछ बात थी
आप जिसको देख शरमाने लगे

----------


## bndu jain

यूँ ही गुजर जाती है शाम अंजुमन में,
 कुछ तेरी आँखों के बहाने कुछ तेरी बातो के बहाने...

----------


## bndu jain

*तुम आ गए हो तो कुछ चाँदनी सी बातें हों
ज़मीं पे चाँद कहाँ रोज़ रोज़ उतरता है*

----------


## bndu jain

दवक़्त रहते सीख ले ख़ामोश रहने का हुनर
                                                                              एक दिन वरना ज़ुबाँ की ज़द में सर आ जाएगा

----------


## bndu jain

तुम्हारी आँखों की ‘तौहीन’ है ज़रा सोचो
 तुम्हारा चाहने वाला शराब पीता है 
 मुनव्वर राना

----------


## bndu jain

गर है गहराई तो चल डुबा दे मुझ को,
 समंदर नाकाम रहा अब तेरी आँखो की बारी है ..

----------


## bndu jain

कब आ रहे हो मुलाकात के लिए 
मैंने चाँद रोका है एक रात के लिए

----------


## bndu jain

सबको दुश्मन बना लिया मैंने 
आपसे दिल लगा लिया मैंने

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

ज़िस्म ये रूह है, मिट्टी है, ख़ला है, क्या है ?
नूर है, आग है, पानी है, हवा है, क्या है ?

साँस की बंसरी को रोज़ नये सुर देता;
कोई फ़नकार है, शायर है, ख़ुदा है, क्या है ?

कभी डसती, कभी लहराती, कभी छा जाती;
कोई नागिन है, ज़ुल्फ़ है कि, घटा है, क्या है?

----------


## bndu jain

छू ले आसमान ज़मीन की तलाश ना कर,
जी ले ज़िंदगी खुशी की तलाश ना कर,
तकदीर बदल जाएगी खुद ही मेरे दोस्त,
मुस्कुराना सीख ले वजह की तलाश ना कर﻿

----------


## bndu jain

सिर्फ सांसे चलते रहने को ही ज़िन्दगी नही कहते 
आँखों में कुछ ख़वाब और दिल में उम्मीदे होना जरूरी है

----------


## bndu jain

ऐ ग़म-ए-ज़िंदगी न हो नाराज़
मुझ को आदत है मुस्कुराने की
अब्दुल हमीद अदम

----------


## bndu jain

मुमकिन है सफ़र हो आसाँ अब साथ भी चल कर देखें
कुछ तुम भी बदल कर देखो कुछ हम भी बदल कर देखें

----------


## bndu jain

कुछ तो इस दिल को सज़ा दी जाए
उस की तस्वीर हटा दी जाए

----------


## bndu jain

रोज़ सोचा है भूल जाऊँ तुझे
रोज़ ये बात भूल जाता हूँ

----------


## ragrati

> छू ले आसमान ज़मीन की तलाश ना कर,
> जी ले ज़िंदगी खुशी की तलाश ना कर,
> तकदीर बदल जाएगी खुद ही मेरे दोस्त,
> मुस्कुराना सीख ले वजह की तलाश ना कर﻿


shaanadaar muskuraanaa sikh le bajh ki talash n kar

----------


## bndu jain

बदला जो रंग उसने हैरत हुयी मुझे,

मौसम को भी मात दे गयी फ़ितरत जनाब की।

----------


## bndu jain

बदलते लोग, बदलते रिश्ते और बदलता मौसम,
चाहे दिखाई ना दे, मगर 'महसूस' जरूर होते हैं !!

----------


## bndu jain

थोड़ी थोड़ी गुफ़्तगू दोस्तों से करते रहिये....

जाले लग जाते है अक्सर बंध मकlनो में....

----------


## bndu jain

न आँखों से छलकते हैं, न कागज पर उतरते हैं, 
दर्द कुछ ऐसे होते हैं जो बस भीतर ही पलते हैं...!

----------


## bndu jain

ये कश्मकश है ज़िंदगी की, कि कैसे बसर करें….!!
ख़्वाहिशें दफ़न करे, या चादर बड़ी करें….!!

----------


## bndu jain

तेरी ख़ुशबू का पता करती है,

मुझ पे एहसान हवा करती है

----------


## bndu jain

पूछने से पहले ही सुलझ जाती हैं सवालों की गुत्थियां

कुछ आँखें इतनी हाजिर जवाब होती हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

भला हुआ कि कोई और मिल गया तुम सा

वरना हम भी किसी दिन तुम्हें भुला देते

----------


## bndu jain

अंजाम-ए-वफ़ा ये है जिस ने भी मोहब्बत की

मरने की दुआ माँगी जीने की सज़ा पाई

----------


## bndu jain

दुश्मनों से प्यार होता जाएगा,

दोस्तों को आज़माते जाइए

----------


## bndu jain

मेरे जख्मों को हमेशा उनसे ही मोहब्बत हुई 
जो शख्स नमक का कारोबार करते हैं ||

----------


## bndu jain

गुनाह-ए-इश्क में वो दौर भी बहुत खास रहा,

जब मेरा न होकर भी तू मेरे बहुत पास रहा ...!
????????????

----------


## bndu jain

रवैया देख कर बेटों का, बूढ़े बाप को ख्याल आया
जब बारीश ठहर जाती है, तो छतरी बोझ लगती है

----------


## bndu jain

समझने ही नहीं देती सियासत हम को सच्चाई

कभी चेहरा नहीं मिलता कभी दर्पन नहीं मिलता

----------


## bndu jain

ये कश्मकश है ज़िंदगी की, कि कैसे बसर करें….!!

ख़्वाहिशें दफ़न करे, या चादर बड़ी करें….!!

----------


## bndu jain

देखें क़रीब से भी तो अच्छा दिखाई दे

इक आदमी तो शहर में ऐसा दिखाई दे

----------


## bndu jain

काटकर गैरों की टाँगें ख़ुद लगा लेते हैं लोग,

इस शहर में इस कदर भी कद बढ़ा लेते हैं लोग.

----------


## bndu jain

जब भी मेरी मिसाल देता है
मुझको हैरत में डाल देता है

झूठ भी बोलता है जब 
वो दलीलें कमाल देता है.

----------


## bndu jain

इस दौर में इंसान भी, ढूँढे नहीं मिलता...

इक तुम हो, मेरे यार- खुदा ढूँढ रहे हो...!

----------


## bndu jain

तुझे बेहतर बनाने की कोशिश में 
तुझे ही वक़्त नहीं दे पा रहे हम,

माफ़ करना ऐ ज़िंदगी 
तुझे ही नहीं जी पा रहे हम।

----------


## bndu jain

समय गूंगा नहीं, बस मौन है....
वक्त पर बताता है, किसका कौन है....

----------


## bndu jain

नाकाम हैं असर से दुआएँ दुआ से हम
मजबूर हैं कि लड़ नहीं सकते ख़ुदा से हम

----------


## bndu jain

मैं ज़िंदगी की दुआ माँगने लगा हूँ बहुत
जो हो सके तो दुआओं को बे-असर कर दे

----------


## fullmoon

ख्वाइशों की चादर तो कब की तार तार हो चुकी है...

देखते है वक़्त की रफुगिरि क्या कमाल करती है..!!

----------


## fullmoon

*जैसे जलानी थी हमने जला दी जिंदगी...*

*अब धुँए पर तमाशा कैसा और राख पर बहस कैसी...*

----------


## fullmoon

डूबे हुओं को हमने बिठाया था अपनी कश्ती में यारो..... 
और फिर कश्ती का बोझ कहकर, हमे ही उतारा गया...!

----------


## bndu jain

मुझे ज़िंदगी की दुआ देने वाले
हँसी आ रही है तिरी सादगी पर

----------


## bndu jain

सहरा का सफ़र था तो शजर क्यूँ नहीं आया
माँगी थीं दुआएँ तो असर क्यूँ नहीं आया

----------


## bndu jain

आग लगाने वालों को कहाँ है ये खबर,

रुख हवाओं ने बदला तो खाक वो भी होंगे।

----------


## garima

> डूबे हुओं को हमने बिठाया था अपनी कश्ती में यारो..... 
> और फिर कश्ती का बोझ कहकर, हमे ही उतारा गया...!


Bahut khub
Kaise hai moon ji
Ek aap hi purane najar aa rahe hai 
Kya manch pe ab koi nahi aata

----------


## bndu jain

ये आसरा बहुत है मेरी जिंदगी के लिए 
तेरा ख्याल बहुत है आँखों में रोशनी के लिए

----------


## bndu jain

याद  एक जख्म बनकर रह गई है वरना 
भूल जाने का कुछ ख्याल तो था

----------


## bndu jain

तुम राह  में आकर खड़े हो तो गए हो 
किस किस को बताओगे घर क्यों नहीं जाते

----------


## bndu jain

तुम न आओगे तो मरने की है सौ तदवीरें 
मौत कुछ तुम नहीं जो बुला भी न सकूँ

----------


## bndu jain

जिसे छू लू मैं वो हो जाए सोना 
तुझे देखा तो जाना बददुआ थी

----------


## bndu jain

इस शहर में जीने के अंदाज निराले हैं 
होठो पे लतीफे है आबाज में छाले हैं

----------


## bndu jain

कुछ तवियत ही मिली थी येसी ,चैन से जीने की सूरत न हुई 
जिसको चाहा उसे अपना न सके जो मिला उससे मोहब्बत न हुई

----------


## bndu jain

अफ़सोस दिल का हाल कोई पूंछता नहीं 
यह  कह रहे है सब तेरी सूरत बदल गई

----------


## bndu jain

कोई इतने क़रीब से गुज़रा 
दूर तक देखना पड़ा है मुझे

----------


## garima

> 


क्या आप बता सकते है ये किस टाइप की शायरी है
ओर किस लैंगवेज  में लिखी गई है

----------


## garima

या तो आपने सूत्र गलत चुना है

----------


## bndu jain

> क्या आप बता सकते है ये किस टाइप की शायरी है
> ओर किस लैंगवेज  में लिखी गई है


कदम उठाने नहीं देते पाँव के छाले 
जमाना सोचता है हमें चलना नहीं आता .

----------


## garima

> कदम उठाने नहीं देते पाँव के छाले 
> जमाना सोचता है हमें चलना नहीं आता .


जी हमने तो सिर्फ टाइप पूछा था आपने तो कदम की बात कह दी

----------


## sanjaychatu

> क्या आप बता सकते है ये किस टाइप की शायरी है
> ओर किस लैंगवेज  में लिखी गई है


फूलो के रंग से ,,,,
दिल की कलम से 
रब ने लिखी है ये शायरी ।
अब इससे सुंदर शायरी क्या हो सकती है जी ।

----------


## garima

> फूलो के रंग से ,,,,
> दिल की कलम से 
> रब ने लिखी है ये शायरी ।
> अब इससे सुंदर शायरी क्या हो सकती है जी ।


आप रहने दीजिए संजय जी

----------


## sanjaychatu

> आप रहने दीजिए संजय जी


इतना अच्छा लिखा फिर भी " संजय जी रहने दीजिये " 
क्या बताये जी ,,, कोई कदर ही नहीं रही अब तो साहित्यकारों की !

----------


## bndu jain

वो वक़्त का जहाज़ था करता लिहाज़ क्या
मैं दोस्तों से हाथ मिलाने में रह गया

----------


## bndu jain

है ख़ुशी इंतिज़ार की हर दम
मैं ये क्यूँ पूछूँ कब मिलेंगे आप
निज़ाम रामपुरी

----------


## bndu jain

मैं भी कुछ ख़ुश नहीं वफ़ा कर के
तुम ने अच्छा किया निबाह न की
मोमिन ख़ाँ मोमिन

----------


## bndu jain

आप तो मुँह फेर कर कहते हैं आने के लिए
वस्ल का वादा ज़रा आँखें मिला कर कीजिए
लाला माधव राम जौहर

----------


## bndu jain

लड़ने को दिल जो चाहे तो आँखें लड़ाइए
हो जंग भी अगर तो मज़ेदार जंग हो
लाला माधव राम जौहर

----------


## bndu jain

मोहब्बत को छुपाए लाख कोई छुप नहीं सकती
ये वो अफ़्साना है जो बे-कहे मशहूर होता है
लाला माधव राम जौहर

----------


## bndu jain

अलग बैठे थे फिर भी आँख साक़ी की पड़ी हम पर
अगर है तिश्नगी कामिल तो पैमाने भी आएँगे
मजरूह सुल्तानपुरी

----------


## bndu jain

कुछ और सबक़ हम को ज़माने ने सिखाए
कुछ और सबक़ हम ने किताबों में पढ़े थे

----------


## bndu jain

मैं तमाम दिन का थका हुआ, 
तू तमाम शब का जगा हुआ.. 
ज़रा ठहर जा इसी मोड़ पर, 
तेरे साथ शाम गुज़ार लूँ ।

~ बशीर बद्र

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

गुलों की तरह हम ने ज़िंदगी को इस कदर जाना 
किसी कि ज़ुल्फ़ में इक रात सोना और बिखर जाना

----------


## bndu jain

या तेरे अलावा भी किसी शय की तलब है
या अपनी मोहब्बत पे भरोसा नहीं हम को

----------


## bndu jain

छुपी है अन-गिनत चिंगारियाँ लफ़्ज़ों के दामन में 

ज़रा पढ़ना ग़ज़ल की ये किताब आहिस्ता आहिस्ता

----------


## bndu jain

क्या कोई नई बात नज़र आती है हम में
आईना हमें देख के हैरान सा क्यूँ है

----------


## bndu jain

न उदास हो न मलाल कर, किसी बात का न ख़याल कर 
कई साल बाद मिले है हम, तिरे नाम आज की शाम है

----------


## bndu jain

भूल शायद बहुत बड़ी कर ली, 
दिल ने दुनिया से दोस्ती कर ली, 
तुम मोहब्बत को खेल कहते हो, 
हम ने बर्बाद ज़िन्दगी कर ली।

~ बशीर बद्र

----------


## bndu jain

दिल की दिल को ख़बर नहीं मिलती
जब नज़र से नज़र नहीं मिलती

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

तुम्हारी आँखों की तौहीन है ज़रा सोचो
तुम्हारा चाहने वाला शराब पीता है

----------


## bndu jain

पैमाना कहे है कोई मय-ख़ाना कहे है
दुनिया तिरी आँखों को भी क्या क्या न कहे है

----------


## bndu jain

आँख रहज़न नहीं तो फिर क्या है
लूट लेती है क़ाफ़िला दिल का

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

हूँ मैं परवाना मगर शम्मा तो हो रात तो हो
जान देने को हूँ मौजूद कोई बात तो हो

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

दिलों का ज़िक्र ही क्या है मिलें मिलें न मिलें
नज़र मिलाओ नज़र से नज़र की बात करो

----------


## bndu jain

लगता है कहीं प्यार में थोड़ी-सी कमी थी 
और प्यार में थोड़ी-सी कमी कम नहीं होती

----------


## bndu jain

अभी तक नींद से पूरी तरह रिश्ता नहीं टूटा 
अभी आँखों को कुछ ख़्वाबों की खातिर सोना पड़ता है

----------


## bndu jain

अब के सावन में शरारत ये मेरे साथ हुई 
मेरा घर छोड़ के कुल शहर में बरसात हुई |

----------


## bndu jain

काँपती लौ, ये स्याही, ये धुआँ, ये काजल
उम्र सब अपनी इन्हें गीत बनाने में कटी
कौन समझे मेरी आँखों की नमी का मतलब
ज़िन्दगी गीत थी पर जिल्द बंधाने में कटी

----------


## bndu jain

हर कोई हमको मिला, पहने हुए नकाब।
किसको अब अच्छा कहें, किसको कहें खराब।।

----------


## bndu jain

हम उसे आंखों की देहरी नहीं चढ़ने देते
नींद आती न अगर ख्वाब तुम्हारे लेकर

----------


## bndu jain

ख़ुशी जिस ने खोजी वो धन ले के लौटा
हँसी जिस ने खोजी चमन ले के लौटा
मगर प्यार को खोजने जो गया वो
न तन ले के लौटा न मन ले के लौटा

----------


## bndu jain

जिस्म की बात नहीं थी उनके दिल तक जाना था 
लम्बी दूरी तै करने में वक्त तो लगता है 

 'हस्ती मल जी हस्ती'

----------


## bndu jain

हर गलत मोड़ पे टोका है किसी ने मुझको 
एक आवाज़ तेरी जब से मेरे साथ हुई |
- गोपालदास "नीरज"

----------


## bndu jain

दिल जवां, सपने जवाँ, मौसम जवाँ, शब् भी जवाँ
तुझको मुझसे इस समय सूने में मिलना चाहिए
- गोपालदास "नीरज"

----------


## bndu jain

वो न ज्ञानी ,न वो ध्यानी, न बिरहमन, न वो शेख, 
वो कोई और थे जो तेरे मकाँ तक पहुँचे । 
-गोपालदास "नीरज"

----------


## spam2018

*Tra giam can Vy Tea giảm cân an toàn, thải độc, đẹp da, lợi sữa*

*Giá khuyến mãi 2 hộp Trà Thảo Mộc Vy Tea: 950.000đ/ 2 hộp Đặt Mua , Xem chi tiết*

Cân nặng đang là một nỗi trăn trở của không ít chị em sở hữu thân hình “quá khổ”. Vậy làm thế nào để giảm nhanh cân nặng tuyệt đối an toàn trog khi cuộc sống quá bận rộn mà thời gian để vận động lại trở nên hiếm hoi ? Một trong những cách giảm cân vượt trội không chỉ hiệu quả mà còn an toàn tuyệt đối an toàn cho sức khỏe được kiểm chứng bởi Viên Pasteur Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, Phòng Kiểm nghiệm Lý Hóa – Vi sinh là *trà thảo dược Vy & Tea*, sử dụng tốt cho cả cơ địa nam giới lẫn nữ giới.
*Giảm cân an toàn với Trà thảo mộc giảm cân Vy & Tea*
Đã có rất nhiều người áp dụng các phương pháp giảm cân khác nhau mà tình trạng cân nặng vẫn không được cải thiện, điều này làm tiêu tốn rất nhiều thời gian, công sức và tiền bạc. Mặc dù đã áp dụng nhiều biện pháp giảm cân từ tự nhiên nhưng không thành công, một phần do cơ địa khó xuống cân, hoặc giảm cân không đúng cách.

Một công thức giảm cân vô cùng đặc biệt nhanh nhất, mới nhất và chi phí hợp lý: Không cần ăn kiêng, không cần tập thể dục và cũng không cần cố gắng mà vẫn đạt được một kích thước cơ thể như mong đợi. Trà giảm cân Vy & Tea được chứng minh là một sản phẩm thực sự hiệu quả trong việc giảm cân an toàn. 

*Thành phần 100% từ thiên nhiên như*: 

- Linh chi vàng: 29%

- Lá sen: 19%

- Chè Vàng ( vằng): 19%

- Trà xanh: 19%

- Sâm đất: 9%

- Tinh dầu cam, bưởi: 5%
Trà thảo mộc Vy&Tea 100% thảo mộc thiên nhiên gồm: Linh chi vàng, lá sen, chè vằng, tinh cam bưởi, trà xanh, sâm đất, khổ qua, ích mẫu, thảo quyết minh, bạch hoa ... đã được các lương y bào chế theo công thức gia truyền giúp *giảm cân, thải độc tố, giảm béo bụng, béo đùi, đẹp da, bảo vệ gan tối đa, phòng chống được mụn, nám, đem lại dáng vóc thon gọn và làn da sáng hồng*. Hơn nữa *trà giảm cân* *Vy* & *Tea* còn giúp bổ máu và điều kinh nguyệtSản phẩm ra đời giúp tất cả chúng ta, những người béo phì có thể giảm cân, thắp sáng niềm hy vọng cho những người luôn có cảm giác tự ti với trọng lượng cơ thể, kích thước khi ra ngoài dã ngoại, gặp gỡ bạn bè hay mua sắm … Cân nặng dường như là rào cản khiến họ ngượng ngùng không dám hòa đồng với mọi người. Trà Vy & Tea giúp giảm cảm giác thèm ăn, ngăn cản hấp thụ mỡ vào trong cơ thể, đốt cháy mỡ thừa, giảm cân từ bên trong, hỗ trợ giảm cân lấy lại thân hình thon gọn hoàn hảo.

*Trà thảo mộc* *giảm cân Vy & Tea* có tác dụng đốt cháy mỡ thừa, giải phóng năng lượng, thanh nhiệt cơ thể , chống oxy hóa, tăng sự tỉnh táo tập trung cho người sử dụng, giảm cân là giảm cảm giác thèm ăn. Nhờ khả năng hạn chế cảm giác thèm ăn nên người dùng sẽ kiểm soát được khẩu phần ăn,  giảm cân nhanh chóng hơn. Bên cạnh hạn chế cảm giác thèm ăn, *Vy & Tea* còn có khả năng tác động lên các tế bào mỡ và thải mỡ thừa ra ngoài cơ thể.

*Cách sử dụng Trà giảm cân Vy & Tea:*

- Hoà một gói trà với 100ml nước sôi, sau đó bạn lắc nhẹ chờ trà tan đều và uống trước bữa sáng 30 đến 40 phút. 

- Đối với người huyết áp thấp nên uống sau bữa sáng 30 phút để có được hiệu quả tốt nhất. 

- Trong thời gian sử dụng trà, bạn sẽ hạn chế cảm giác thèm ăn thay vào đó sẽ rất khát nước và thèm trái cây và rau xanh, uống càng nhiều nước thì lượng mỡ thừa, độc tố càng được đào thải nhanh. 

- Sản phẩm phù hợp sử dụng cho tất cả mọi người kể cả trẻ em và phụ nữ đang cho con bú. người huyết áp thấp và dạ dày, gan nhiễm mỡ, rất thích hợp cho những bạn béo phì lâu năm, cơ địa khó giảm, lờn thuốc.

- Bạn không cần phải ăn kiêng, duy trì chế độ ăn như bình thường, có thể hạn chế tinh bột và đồ béo, đồ uống có cồn , không ăn tối sau 7h. 

- Bạn nên uống thật nhiều nước và ăn nhiều rau, trái cây. Khi đủ số cân như mong muốn bạn cũng có thể sử dụng 2-3 ngày một gói trà cho đến khi hết hộp và sẽ không tăng cân trở lại .

Quy cách: Mỗi hộp 15 gói

_Lưu ý: Không sử dụng cho phụ nữ có thai, những người mắc bệnh tim và phụ nữ sau sinh nên sử dụng sau 1 tháng._

----------


## bndu jain

मैं इतना टूट कर उससे मिला हूँ 
मेरा दुश्मन भी मेरा हो गया है

----------


## bndu jain

कितने ही लोग प्यास की शिद्दत से मर चुके,

मैं सोचता रहा के समंदर कहाँ गये !!
 – राहत इंदौरी

----------


## bndu jain

मैं दरिया भी किसी गैर के हाथों से न लूं

एक कतरा भी समन्दर है अगर तू देदे!

----------


## bndu jain

किसी की मस्त निगाहों में डूब जा गालिब

बहुत ही हंसी समन्दर है खुदकुशी के लिए!

----------


## bndu jain

तू समन्दर है तो क्यूँ आँख दिखाता है मुझे,

औस से प्यास बुझाना अभी आता है मुझे

----------


## bndu jain

मैंने समय से रोक के तेरा पता पुछा है
नीली नदी से कह के सागर तले ढूंढा है…

-गुलज़ार

----------


## bndu jain

इंतजार किस पल का किये जाते हो यारों,
प्यासों के पास समंदर नही आने वाला,
लगी है प्यास ​तो ​चलो रेत निचोड़ी जाए​,​
अपने हिस्से में समंदर नहीं आने वाला​।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

चंद कलियाँ नशात की चुन कर मुद्दतों महव-ए-यास रहता हूँ
तेरा मिलना ख़ुशी की बात सही तुझ से मिल कर उदास रहता हूँ

----------


## bndu jain

जब तुम से मोहब्बत की हम ने तब जा के कहीं ये राज़ खुला
मरने का सलीक़ा आते ही जीने का शुऊर आ जाता है

----------


## bndu jain

उन के रुख़्सार पे ढलके हुए आँसू तौबा
मैं ने शबनम को भी शोलों पे मचलते देखा

----------


## bndu jain

कौन रोता है किसी और की ख़ातिर ऐ दोस्त
सब को अपनी ही किसी बात पे रोना आया

----------


## bndu jain

दिल को तो हर तरह से दिलासा दिया करूँ 
 आँखें तो मानती नहीं मैं इसको क्या करूँ

----------


## bndu jain

मसीहा सुन के उठ जावे जो कुछ कहिये दवा कीजे 
 मुहब्बत सख्त बीमारी है इसको आह क्या कीजे

----------


## bndu jain

उसने भी कभी नींद से रिश्ता नहीं रखा 
 मैंने भी कोई ख़्वाब मुकम्मल नहीं देखा

----------


## bndu jain

रौशनी आँखें जलाकर कीजिये
 चाँद को कब तक निचोड़ा जाएगा

----------


## bndu jain

जिस्म की बात नहीं थी उनके दिल तक जाना था 
लम्बी दूरी तै करने में वक्त तो लगता है

----------


## bndu jain

अकेला है वो मुझसे दूर रह कर 
 मुझे इस बात की बेहद ख़ुशी है

----------


## bndu jain

हर क़दम देखभाल कर रखिये
 हादसे बेज़बान होते हैं

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

जिस तरह तुम गुजारते हो फ़राज़
जिंदगी उस तरह गुज़रती नहीं

----------


## bndu jain

बड़ी हसरत है पूरा एक दिन इक बार मैं अपने लिए रख लूँ
तुम्हारे साथ पूरा एक दिन बस खर्च करने की तमन्ना है !

----------


## bndu jain

लोग नज़रों को भी पढ़ लेते हैं 

अपनी आँखों को झुकाए रखना 



अख़्तर होशियारपुरी

----------


## bndu jain

हाल कह देते हैं नाज़ुक से इशारे अक्सर
कितनी ख़ामोश निगाहों की ज़बाँ होती है 
-महेश चंद्र नक़्श

----------


## bndu jain

> 


बहुत खूबसूरत है तुम्हारी मुस्कराहट.. पर तुम मुस्कुराती कम हो,

सोचता हूँ देखता ही रहू तुम्हे पर तुम नज़र आते ही कम हो!!

----------


## bndu jain

नज़र ख़ामोश , ज़ुबान चुप , सदा-ऐ-दिल महरूम ..
किसी का ज़िक्र न निकला , तुम्हारी बात के बाद !!

----------


## bndu jain

मौसम कैसा भी रहे कैसी चले बयार
बड़ा कठिन है भूलना पहला-पहला प्यार

----------


## bndu jain

अब के सावन में ये शरारत मेरे साथ हुई,
मेरा घर छोड़ के कुल शहर में बरसात हुई.

----------


## bndu jain

अब तो घबरा के ये कहते हैं कि मर जाएँगे 

मर के भी चैन न पाया तो किधर जाएँगे

----------


## bndu jain

ढूँढ उजड़े हुए लोगों में वफ़ा के मोती 

ये ख़ज़ाने तुझे मुमकिन है ख़राबों में मिलें

----------


## bndu jain

आहट सी कोई आए तो लगता है कि तुम हो 

साया कोई लहराए तो लगता है कि तुम हो

----------


## bndu jain

तुम मिरे पास होते हो गोया 

जब कोई दूसरा नहीं होता

----------


## bndu jain

तुम हमारे किसी तरह न हुए 

वर्ना दुनिया में क्या नहीं होता

----------


## bndu jain

बेवफ़ा कहने की शिकायत है 

तो भी वादा-वफ़ा नहीं होता

----------


## bndu jain

जिस्म दो होके भी दिल एक हों अपने ऐसे
मेरा आँसू तेरी पलकों से उठाया जाए।

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

तू ख़ुदा है न मिरा इश्क़ फ़रिश्तों जैसा 

दोनों इंसाँ हैं तो क्यूँ इतने हिजाबों में मिलें

----------


## bndu jain

आप जिन के क़रीब होते हैं 

वो बड़े ख़ुश-नसीब होते हैं

----------


## bndu jain

गगन बजाने लगा जल-तरंग फिर यारों,
कि भीगें हम भी ज़रा संग-संग फिर यारों.

----------


## bndu jain

इश्क़ में और कुछ नहीं मिलता 

सैकड़ों ग़म नसीब होते हैं

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## spam2018

Mời các bạn xem *phim sex* mới nhất 2016

Link *phim sex 18+* mới nhất

Link phim *sex* trẻ em

Mời

----------


## superidiotonline

हद हो गई..

अब फ़ोन सेक्स वाले विदेशी भी आ गए। अपना सारा माल मंच पर बेचने की कोशिश करके देख चुके। मगर कुछ बिका नहीं होगा, क्योंकि इधर तो रुपए में चार अठन्नी भुनाने वाले ठगाधिराज जैसे महारथी जो बैठे हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

कोई बतलाओ कि इक उम्र का बिछड़ा महबूब 
इत्तिफ़ाक़न कहीं मिल जाए तो क्या कहते हैं

----------


## bndu jain

ये ख़्वाब है खुशबू है कि झौंका है कि पल है
 ये धुंध है बादल है कि साया है कि तुम हो

----------


## bndu jain

मगर किसी ने हमें हमसफ़र नहीं जाना 
ये और बात कि हम साथ-साथ सब के गये

----------


## sanjaychatu

ये ख़्वाब है खुशबू है कि झौंका है कि पल है
 ये धुंध है बादल है कि साया है कि तुम हो
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/QUOTE]

 ये दिल्ली की प्रदूषण वाली सुबह का कोहरा भी हो सकता है

----------


## bndu jain

> ये ख़्वाब है खुशबू है कि झौंका है कि पल है
>  ये धुंध है बादल है कि साया है कि तुम हो
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


 ये दिल्ली की प्रदूषण वाली सुबह का कोहरा भी हो सकता है[/QUOTE]
खूब पहचाना

----------


## bndu jain

जानेमन, बच गया हूँ शर्म करो 
 तुमको भरपूर वार करना था

----------


## bndu jain

बेजान चीज़ो को बदनाम करने के
तरीके कितने आसान होते है,
लोग सुनते है छुप छुप के बाते ,
और कहते है के दीवारो को भी कान होते हैं !!

----------


## bndu jain

ख़ामोशी हल नहीं मसलों का 
गुफ्तगू हर दरबाजे खोल देती है ...|

----------


## bndu jain

जब जुल्फ की कालिख में गुम जाए कोई राही
बदनाम सही लेकिन गुमनाम नहीं होता

----------


## bndu jain

टुकड़े-टुकड़े दिन बीता, धज्जी-धज्जी रात मिली
जिसका जितना आंचल था, उतनी ही सौगात मिली

----------


## bndu jain

तुम क्या बिछड़े भूल गए रिश्तों की शराफत हम
जो भी मिलता है कुछ दिन ही अच्छा लगता है

----------


## bndu jain

कभी कभी तो छलक पड़ती हैं यूँही आँखें 

उदास होने का कोई सबब नहीं होता 



बशीर बद्र

----------


## bndu jain

वो जो दिनभर मुस्कुराता है

उसमें अपने गम छुपाता है ,

वो जो अकेले में उदास रहता है

महफ़िल में लोगों को हंसाता है !

----------


## bndu jain

आज हम सब के साथ ख़ूब हँसे
और फिर देर तक उदास रहे

----------


## bndu jain

कितनी सच्चाई से मुझ से ज़िन्दगी ने कह दिया
तू नहीं मेरा, तो कोई दूसरा हो जाएगा
वशीर बद्र

----------


## bndu jain

मेरा आईना भी अब मेरी तरह पागल है
आईना देखने जाऊँ तो नज़र तू आए
वशीर बद्र

----------


## bndu jain

ये सोचना ग़लत है कि तुम पर नज़र नहीं,
मसरूफ़ हम बहुत हैं मगर बे-ख़बर नहीं...  
(आलोक श्रीवास्तव)

----------


## bndu jain

आँख रहज़न नहीं तो फिर क्या है 

लूट लेती है क़ाफ़िला दिल का 


जलील मानिकपूरी

----------


## bndu jain

उदास आँखों से आँसू नहीं निकलते हैं 

ये मोतियों की तरह सीपियों में पलते हैं 


बशीर बद्र

----------


## bndu jain

एक आँसू भी हुकूमत के लिए ख़तरा है 

तुम ने देखा नहीं आँखों का समुंदर होना 


मुनव्वर राना

----------


## bndu jain

ज़िंदगी सुंदर ग़ज़ल है दोस्तो
ज़िंदगी को गुनगुनाना चाहिए

आज़िम कोहली

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

तेरी आँखों को कर दिया सजदा
मेरा पहला क़ुसूर है साक़ी

----------


## bndu jain

> 


तेरे रुख़ पे ये परेशाँ ज़ुल्फ़ें
इक अँधेरे में नूर है साक़ी

----------


## bndu jain

यह ज़ुल्फ़ अगर खुल के बिखर जाये तो अच्छा है 
 इस रात की तक़दीर सँवर जाये तो अच्छा है 
 जिस तरह से थोड़ी सी ज़िन्दगी तेरे साथ कटी है 
 बाकी भी उसी तरह गुज़र जाये तो अच्छा है 
 वैसे तो तुम्ही ने मुझे बर्बाद किया है 
 इल्ज़ाम किसी और के सिर जाये तो अच्छा है

----------


## bndu jain

तेरी जुल्फों के बिखरने का सबब है कोई,
 आँख कहती है तेरे दिल में तलब है कोई...

----------


## bndu jain

लहराती ज़ुल्फें कजरारे नयन और ये रसीले होंठ,
 बस कत्ल बाकी है औज़ार तो सब पूरे हैं,,,

----------


## bndu jain

वो चांदनी का बदन ख़ुशबुओं का साया है
बहुत अज़ीज़ हमें है मगर पराया है

----------


## bndu jain

मै तुझसे रोज़ मिलना चाहता हूँ
मगर इस राह में खतरा बहुत है

----------


## bndu jain

अपना गम सबको बताना है तमाशा करना,
हाल-ऐ- दिल उसको सुनाएँगे वो जब पूछेगा

----------


## bndu jain

एक नफरत ही नहीं दुनिया में दर्द का सबब फ़राज़
मोहब्बत भी सकूँ वालों को बड़ी तकलीफ़ देती है

----------


## bndu jain

सीख ली जिसने अदा गम में मुस्कुराने की,

उसे क्या मिटायेंगी गर्दिशे जमाने की !!

----------


## bndu jain

हज़ारों ख़्वाहिशें ऐसी कि हर ख़्वाहिश पे दम निकले
बहुत निकले मिरे अरमान लेकिन फिर भी कम निकले

----------


## bndu jain

मोहब्बत में नहीं है फ़र्क़ जीने और मरने का
उसी को देख कर जीते हैं जिस काफ़िर पे दम निकले

----------


## bndu jain

हम को मालूम है जन्नत की हक़ीक़त लेकिन
दिल के ख़ुश रखने को 'ग़ालिब' ये ख़याल अच्छा है

----------


## bndu jain

वो आए घर में हमारे, खुदा की क़ुदरत हैं!
कभी हम उमको, कभी अपने घर को देखते हैं

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

तू ख़ुदा है न मिरा इश्क़ फ़रिश्तों जैसा 

दोनों इंसाँ हैं तो क्यूँ इतने हिजाबों में मिलें

----------


## bndu jain

खुली रखता हूँ जब पलकें अधर कम खोलता हूँ मैं 
कि जब खामोश होता हूँ बहुत कुछ बोलता हूँ मैं

----------


## bndu jain

बहुत पहले से उन क़दमों की आहट जान लेते हैं
तुझे ऐ ज़िंदगी हम दूर से पहचान लेते हैं

----------


## bndu jain

_मैं हूँ दिल है तन्हाई है
तुम भी होते अच्छा होता
_

----------


## bndu jain

_रात भी नींद भी कहानी भी
हाए क्या चीज़ है जवानी भी
_

----------


## bndu jain

_





पाल ले इक रोग नादाँ ज़िन्दगी के वास्ते
सिर्फ सेहत के सहारे ज़िन्दगी कटती नहीं

_

----------


## bndu jain

_





सीढ़ियाँ उनके लिए बनी हैं,
जिन्हें छत पर जाना है |
लेकिन जिनकी नज़र ,आसमान पर हो,
उन्हें तो रास्ता ख़ुद बनाना है |


_

----------


## bndu jain

_






वो शख़्स जो झुक के तुमसे मिला होगा …
य़कीऩन उसका क़द तुमसे बड़ा होगा …!

_

----------


## bndu jain

_





समेट कर परेशानियाँ सारे जहान की ..
कुछ ना बन सका तो मेरा दिल बना दिया ……….

_

----------


## bndu jain

_







हैं सब के दुःख एक से, मगर होसलें हैं जुदा-जुदा…
कोई टूट कर बिखर गया.. . कोई मुस्कुरा कर चल दिया..


_

----------


## bndu jain

_






में पिए रहु या न पिए रहु,लड़खड़ाकर ही चलता हु ,
क्योकि तेरी गली कि हवा ही मुझे शराब लगती हे

_

----------


## bndu jain

_








जो खानदानी रईस हैं वो, रखते हैं मिजाज़ नर्म अपना..
तुम्हारा लहजा बता रहा है तुम्हारी दौलत नई नई है…

_

----------


## bndu jain

_






गुज़र गया वो वक़्त जब तेरी हसरत थी मुझको,

अब तू खुदा भी बन जाए तो भी तेरा सजदा ना करूँ…
_

----------


## bndu jain

_







मुझे मालूम है कि ये ख्वाब झूठे हैं और ख्वाहिशें अधूरी हैं…

मगर जिंदा रहने के लिए कुछ गलतफहमियां जरूरी हैं…!!

_

----------


## bndu jain

नहीं है अब कोई जुस्तजू इस दिल में ए सनम,
मेरी पहली और आखिरी आरज़ू बस तुम हो।

----------


## bndu jain

मोहब्बत एक खुशबू है, हमेशा साथ रहती है
कोई इन्सान तन्हाई में भी कभी तन्हा नहीं रहता

----------


## bndu jain

जो बोलकर जाने को, "मुस्कुरा" देते हो तुम
वजह इतनी काफी है मेरे रुक जाने के लिए

----------


## bndu jain

"माना कि अनमोल हैं, हसरत~ए~नायाब हैं आप, 
   हम भी वो हैं जो, हर दहलीज़ पर नहीं मिलते"

----------


## bndu jain

हमने उन मगरूर दरख्तों को भी झुकते देखा है....
जो तौहीन समझते थे जरा-सा लचक जाने को......!!

----------


## bndu jain

मैं जब सो जाऊँ इन आँखों पे अपने होंट रख देना,
यक़ीं आ जाएगा पलकों तले भी दिल धड़कता है !!

----------


## bndu jain

एक नफरत ही नहीं दुनिया में दर्द का सबब फ़राज़
मोहब्बत भी सकूँ वालों को बड़ी तकलीफ़ देती है

अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## bndu jain

बच न सका ख़ुदा भी मुहब्बत के तकाज़ों से फ़राज़
एक महबूब की खातिर सारा जहाँ बना डाला

----------


## bndu jain

बर्बाद करने के और भी रास्ते थे फ़राज़
न जाने उन्हें मुहब्बत का ही ख्याल क्यूं आया

----------


## bndu jain

इस तरह गौर से मत देख मेरा हाथ ऐ फ़राज़
इन लकीरों में हसरतों के सिवा कुछ भी नहीं

----------


## bndu jain

ये मुमकिन नहीं की सब लोग ही बदल जाते हैं
कुछ हालात के सांचों में भी ढल जाते हैं

----------


## bndu jain

दोस्ती अपनी भी असर रखती है फ़राज़
बहुत याद आएँगे ज़रा भूल कर तो देखो

----------


## bndu jain

मैं डूब के उभरा तो बस इतना ही देखा है फ़राज़
औरों की तरह तू भी किनारे पे खड़ा था

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

मेरी मासूमियत खो गई है कहीं
काश बचपन मेरा लौट आये कभी

----------


## bndu jain

दो झील, एक चाँद, खिले फूल, तितलियाँ
क्या-क्या छुपा रखा था तुम्हारे नकाब ने

----------


## bndu jain

मैं कोशिश तो बहुत करता हूँ उसको जान लूँ लेकिन
वो मिलने पर बड़ी कारीगरी से बात करता है

----------


## bndu jain

कब तलक रहियेगा दूर की चाहत बनकर..
दिल में आ जाईये ना इकरार -ए- मोहब्बत बनकर.

----------

